# Bathroom Remodel



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

My bathroom remodel finally starts tomorrow. I'm doing demo and then have a guy coming in to do plumbing, electrical, and drywall. After he finishes, I'll be installing a new tub, vanity, faucets, lights, floor tile, and tile on the shower surround. Here are the before pics...

Here you can see the ugly window in the shower (getting filled in)








Here is the crappy vanity and the original mirror from 1957








Here are a few close ups of the nasty window








Here is the marble sheets that line the shower...they are stained and bowing under their own weight.








You can see that the walls do not have sheetrock on them but some sort of pressboard material that has a fake tile design in it.








And the nasty vanity top








Here is the laundry chute


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)




----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Demo is Done! We ran into a few issues but nothing big...


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

This remodel has been hard since this is the only bathroom in our house...I think my parents are sick of us being up at their house taking showers...hahaha...here are some updated pics...this week will be the second coat of mud, texture, prime, paint, then tile/grout the floor, install the vanity and vanity light, then tile the shower....fun stuff!


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Alrighty!

We got the RedGard up in the shower...I was going to do just the joints but I had so much extra RedGard I did the whole shower...

We also got the texture on the walls and two coats of PVA up...it's starting to look like a real room...woohoo!!!

Pics to come this evening...


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

More pics!!!!


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

The family is loving having a bathroom with toilet, mirror, and sink back!

Tonight I go in and tile the shower...Should be interesting, my first tile job on a vertical surface...hmmmm....I'm starting to run out of time...we have company coming into town on friday and staying with us for 5 days so I'm getting pressure from the fam to get this done...damn you house with only one bathroom!


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Here are some pics from what I did last night...


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Here is a pic of my progress today...It's slow going with a full time job and two kids but I'm getting there...the slanted ceiling was significantly easier than I thought.


----------



## kshankle (Jun 20, 2008)

looks like it went well.


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Thanks kshankle! It's going good. 
Honestly it's not perfect and it's driving me crazy...my girlfriend keeps telling me "If you didn't keep pointing out the flaws to me, I'd never see them!"...nonetheless they are there and bugging me...plenty of lessons learned for next time though!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

looks nice. Keep the pictures and progress coming!


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Thanks!

I'll definitely keep posting pics!


----------



## santawatt (Jun 22, 2008)

I like the colours you used.
Please post more pics.


----------



## jdmensing (Jul 9, 2008)

What a dramatic improvement. I've never seen a goofy slot window like that before; right on the shower wall of all places.

I second the color choices. Nice look instead of the dull/boring/typically ****** white white bathroom.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks great!


----------

